# A huge thanks to UKAPS :)



## LondonDragon

Hey guys, look at my brand new toy!! 

UK Aquatic Plant Society generously offered me a new tank as a thank you for all the assistance I have provided over the years which I kindly offered out of my own spare time  (I thinkDan just got fed up with me saying I am going to get a new tank and never did). 

I personally chose the 90x50x45cm aquascaping tank from the new The Aquascaper range, stunning cabinet and glass work, very impressed with the quality, now looking for lighting options and just need to get all the other bits and pieces ready to start scaping  can't wait 




 


 


 

When I have everything ready I will start a journal, last one lasted for 4-5 years! lol


----------



## Nelson

Well deserved Paulo.And well done UKAPS .


LondonDragon said:


> When I have everything ready I will start a journal, last one lasted for 4-5 years! lol


And the last one was 4-5 years ago .


----------



## tadabis

Nice tank and cabinet! Will look great when you set it up


----------



## LondonDragon

Nelson said:


> And the last one was 4-5 years ago .


True, lets see if it was worth the wait! lol this is going to be interesting!


----------



## alto

Beautiful tank 

& well deserved!

Especially as you've painted the house & built the alcove to suit


----------



## LondonDragon

alto said:


> Beautiful tank
> & well deserved!
> Especially as you've painted the house & built the alcove to suit



Many thanks, wish I could fit a 120cm in there! lol my measurements were off by 5cm


----------



## Alex J

Well deserved for all your good work for ukaps

Sent from my SM-G925F


----------



## Tim Harrison

Mega cool...looks really good in that alcove. Your contribution to this forum cannot possibly be overstated


----------



## Andy D

As I have said on FB, this is very well deserved. 

Looking forward to the scape!


----------



## GHNelson

Lovely tank and cabinet
Greatly deserved Paulo........and a generous gesture from the UKaps!!
Thumps up to Dan and the team!


----------



## Ryan Thang To

well done paulo you deserve it. all you hardwork has finally paid off lol. looking forward to see your scape

cheers
ryan


----------



## PARAGUAY

Well done,another well deserved from me


----------



## tim

Extremely well deserved, been looking forward to a journal from you since I joined ukaps, tank and cabinet look the business Paulo can't wait to see it scaped and planted.


----------



## John S

Looks great Paulo and thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Aqua360

Wow, that looks very clean! Goes nice with your interior décor too, what's your plans for the tank?


----------



## Lindy

OOOOOOHH, Shiny, pretty thing.... Seems very fitting reward for all your hard work!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Very nice looking tank LD and couldn't be given to a more deserved person. I know how hard it is just finding time to update my journal so I couldn't begin to imagine keeping the board running sweet. Loving the cabinet, just bought a TMC in glacier white which are just OK. If I'd knew these cabinets were about I'd have got one to go with my ADA 600H


----------



## tim

Not scaped yet LD , hope we don't have to wait another 5 years for the journal to start


----------



## flygja

I hope whoever gave it to him made him sign a contract which requires a daily update with a minimum of 3 pictures and the tank must not be empty. Or something. What a nice gift!


----------



## Madhav

LondonDragon said:


> Hey guys, look at my brand new toy!!
> 
> UK Aquatic Plant Society generously offered me a new tank as a thank you for all the assistance I have provided over the years which I kindly offered out of my own spare time  (I thinkDan just got fed up with me saying I am going to get a new tank and never did).
> 
> I personally chose the 90x50x45cm aquascaping tank from the new The Aquascaper range, stunning cabinet and glass work, very impressed with the quality, now looking for lighting options and just need to get all the other bits and pieces ready to start scaping  can't wait
> 
> View attachment 91210
> View attachment 91211
> View attachment 91209
> 
> When I have everything ready I will start a journal, last one lasted for 4-5 years! lol


Wow.... thats an awesome tank, seriously blended in the surroundings. When its fully scaped and matured it stands out. Looking forward to it

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Paulo, You deserve it for all your hard work mate UKaps well done 

Looking forward too seeing it come to life now. And when up and running I would love to come and see it  Been a long while since we have seen each other  

Regards Roy


----------



## LondonDragon

Many thanks everyone   I am just looking for a light at the moment, got pretty much everything else. Then have to find the hardscape which will be challenging. Looking forward to starting another high tech  might be while before its up and running 

Roy you are welcome any time


----------



## Andy D

LondonDragon said:


> I am just looking for a light at the moment,



Did they not give you a pair of Kessils as well. So tight.... lol


----------



## Nelson

Andy D said:


> Did they not give you a pair of Kessils as well. So tight.... lol


I thought the same .


----------



## LondonDragon

Andy D said:


> Did they not give you a pair of Kessils as well. So tight.... lol


Haha I am not a fan of the Kessils, they are not suitable for my environment due to me not being a fan of too much light in the living room from tanks.


----------



## alto

Avoid ADA Aquasky then 
I was quite surprised how much light fall comes off the Aquasky compared to my Kessils - wish Kessil offered a "mini" version


----------



## Nelson

alto said:


> wish Kessil offered a "mini" version


Think there's going to be an A80 released soon.Marine first,then planted .


----------



## LondonDragon

Getting things ready, filter being tested in balcony since it's been in storage for couple years, no leaks  . This weekend filling up the tank and testing all equipment, still deciding on light and hunting hardscape soon


----------



## Manisha

Congratulations & nice to see someone's time & effort appreciated these days  How exciting Paulo for you!


----------



## Berlioz

Fantastic, Paulo! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## LondonDragon

Still waiting for the light to arrive, and checking out the hardscape this weekend or next week 

Was bored looking at the empty tank so took some more photos! lol


----------



## Aqua360

The silicone work on that is superb


----------



## Tim Harrison

It certainly is...that's top notch quality


----------



## eddie stephenson

I'm saving up for one of these.
I'm watching this thread with interest, esp. with respect to what kit you use and how you set it all up


----------



## Nuno M.

Lovely set Paulo you really deserved it for all the effort you put on UKAPS 

Will be waiting to follow this tank journal all the way


----------



## tim

Any scaping going on yet LD ?


----------



## Nelson

tim said:


> Any scaping going on yet LD ?


You'll be lucky .


----------



## LondonDragon

tim said:


> Any scaping going on yet LD ?


I have the light and hardscape now, just injured my right hand a couple weeks ago and I don't even have enough strength to replace the green pipes with the newly clear ones I have. 

Twinstar 900E 



 

Hardscape and soil from Freshwater Shrimp 



 

Tropica soil, Manzi wood and Pagoda stones!  thanks Ed for even delivering it to me since I can't carry much at the moment


----------



## Courtneybst

LondonDragon said:


> I have the light and hardscape now, just injured my right hand a couple weeks ago and I don't even have enough strength to replace the green pipes with the newly clear ones I have.
> 
> Twinstar 900E
> 
> View attachment 91939
> 
> Hardscape and soil from Freshwater Shrimp
> 
> View attachment 91940
> 
> Tropica soil, Manzi wood and Pagoda stones!  thanks Ed for even delivering it to me since I can't carry much at the moment



Get better soon dude. Looking forward to what comes next.


----------



## tim

The light looks the business, love the hardscape Selection, hope you have a speedy recovery Paulo, 
Looking forward to the journal


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Paulo, Sorry to hear about your hand hope it gets better soon mate. Love the hardscape 

Now comes the exiting bit Scaping


----------



## Tim Harrison

Nice hardscape...hope your hand heals soon, we want to see this tank up and running


----------



## LondonDragon

Thanks guys, this will be more Nature Aquarium style as I like to grow plants and not just stare at rocks, I am not really fussed too much on the hardscape  This will also be a long term aquascape and will be like my last one, evolve from one to another by changing/re-arranging some plants


----------



## LondonDragon

Tank just filled up with the new light on it  with the thumb protector it was now possible to replace the pipes and connect the rest of the stuff 






How the cabinet looks inside:





I am not sure the filter is strong enough for this tank with the equipment, I might have to get a stronger filter, need to perform some tests and see.

Cheers


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Looking great Paulo.

Why not take the balls out of the AM1000?  They restrict the flow no end and arent needed to dissolve the co2.  The filter and an Eheim skim should be adequate flow i'd of thought.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with the scape fella 

Re you going to try an in tank twinstar as well?


----------



## LondonDragon

Iain Sutherland said:


> Why not take the balls out of the AM1000? They restrict the flow no end and arent needed to dissolve the co2. The filter and an Eheim skim should be adequate flow i'd of thought.


Thanks Iain, I might get rid of them or I might just use a ceramic diffuser in the tank in the end, I have tried the AM1000 before and wasn't too sure about it. I do have a couple of Koralia I can throw in there if needed be.



Iain Sutherland said:


> Re you going to try an in tank twinstar as well?


I am not sure about that  I can always throw one in there if it comes my away lol


----------



## tmiravent

hipaulo!
Very nice gear ,now let's wait for the scape! 
cheers


----------



## Courtneybst

Any updates? 

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Zeus.

Think Smarg is sleeping on his treasure


----------



## Nelson




----------



## alto




----------



## LondonDragon




----------



## GHNelson

LondonDragon said:


>


----------



## LondonDragon

With the pieces I have I did manage to come up with this so far, still needs some work and that is not the final substrate, it will be Tropica soil, just need to get the plant list sorted and make a start, I have everything now, took delivery of a 5Kg CO2 cylinder last week, so just thinking what to use in terms of fertelizers, I was thinking going down the dry salts route, might start with that and see where that goes!



 

Cheers
Paulo


----------



## Lydia171

A big congratulations on being awarded this beautiful tank, being appreciated is fantastic, so also a big well done to UKAPS.

I love that tank, it is stunning, and starting to look good. I personally always prefer as natural looking tank as possible, but have never managed to do the sort of natural environment, that Betta's live in, so a big well done.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Looks great so far Paulo...get that plant list sorted


----------



## GHNelson

Nice pre-scape
Yes a plant list....would be good!
Might be able to fix you up with some cuttings?
hoggie


----------



## LondonDragon

Thinking some nice stems at the back, want something red, then buces and anubias, ferns in the middle and then want a full carpet at the front and right side. If the carpet fails then I will just convert it to a sand front and side.


----------



## tim

Cough cough  time for a journal then LD


----------



## Andrew Butler

Any update?


----------



## Nelson

Andrew Butler said:


> Any update?


.


----------



## zozo

Don't laugh Neil!  It actualy is quite ironic isn't it. He gets a huge tank from ukaps for all the effort.. and we keep him much too bussy with our babbling so that he doesn't get the chance or time to set it up..


----------



## John S

I think he's taking the dry start method to extremes


----------



## Ryan Thang To

It be setting up real soon


----------



## LondonDragon

I finished my first scape and have tear it down for my second now 

P.S. Neil if you want to take over running the forum it will give me an extra hour a day for scaping


----------



## Nelson

LondonDragon said:


> P.S. Neil if you want to take over running the forum it will give me an extra hour a day for scaping


No problem.It'll take me about 30 seconds to wreck it .


----------



## LondonDragon

There we go, better late than ever I guess!! 

potential plant list!



Rotala rotundifolia 'H'ra'  x 2
Rotala rotundifolia 'Orange Juice' x 2
Rotala species 'Yao Yai' x 2

Juncus repens x 1

Cryptocoryne beckettii x 2
Cryptocoryne legroi x 2

Bolbitis heudelotii x 1
Bolbitis Rare Dwarf Species x 1

Bucephalandra wavy green x 1
Bucephalandra Theia Varieties x 2
Bucephalandra sp. Red Tropica x 1

Microsorum pteropus 'Petite' x 4
Microsorum trident x 4

Anubias barteri var nana x 1
Anubias barteri var nana Pangolino x 2
Anubias barteri var nana mini x 2
Anubias barteri var nana 'Paxing' x 2 

Lilaeopsis 'Novea-Zealandiae' x 5
Eleocharis sp. 'Mini' x 5

Taiwan Moss x 1
Weeping Moss x 1


Let's see if this finally happens!! haha


----------



## Nick72

Two and a half years between first hardscape and the plant list!  

That's got to be a record.


----------



## LondonDragon

Nick72 said:


> Two and a half years between first hardscape and the plant list!
> That's got to be a record.


Hahaha indeed, tank has been empty for quite sometime, due to lack of time and also interest , so I thought it's now or never!! Either plant it or get rid of it! So will try the planted first and take it from there!! 

Not 100% happy with the hardscape, but I will aim for for a Nature Aquarium style.

Equipment list has also changed a little:

Aquascape 900 Aquarium and cabinet (90x50x45cm) around 180l

Twinstart E900 LED Light + with timer/dimmer controller

Eheim Professionel 3e 600T thermofilter
Borneo Wild Metal Lily pipe set

CO2 Dual Gauge Regular and Selonoid (5Kg FE)
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle 300 CO2 Diffusor  (decided not to use the Aquamedic 1000 reactor)

GHL 4 pump auto doser 
Will be using the EI Dry salts all in one fertilizer solution with a 2l container.


----------



## hypnogogia

@LondonDragon whats that piece of kit next to the fire extinguisher in the photo on post #44?


----------



## LondonDragon

hypnogogia said:


> @LondonDragon whats that piece of kit next to the fire extinguisher in the photo on post #44?


It's a smoothie blender!! as someone said in the past! lol

Actually its a magnetic stirrer that I use to mix up the dry salts when making the all-in-one solution, just makes everything disolve quickly and evenly. Since it is powered in theory you can also put it on a timer and set it to mix the liquid for a couple of minutes before dosing (have not tried that)!!


----------



## alto

LondonDragon said:


> Juncus repens x 1


Be like FOA and make that x 3 

And some Rotala “green” to break up those orange and red stems 

Though we relay need some hardscape photos to justify plant suggestions


----------



## LondonDragon

alto said:


> Be like FOA and make that x 3
> 
> And some Rotala “green” to break up those orange and red stems
> 
> Though we relay need some hardscape photos to justify plant suggestions


If they turn red, might end up with a bunch of green anyway haha 
Hardscape is a couple pages back!


----------



## alto

LondonDragon said:


> With the pieces I have I did manage to come up with this so far, still needs some work and that is not the final substrate, it will be Tropica soil, just need to get the plant list sorted and make a start, I have everything now, took delivery of a 5Kg CO2 cylinder last week, so just thinking what to use in terms of fertelizers, I was thinking going down the dry salts route, might start with that and see where that goes!
> 
> View attachment 105266
> 
> Cheers
> Paulo




I read that as changes still to come


----------



## alto

LondonDragon said:


> If they turn red, might end up with a bunch of green anyway haha
> Hardscape is a couple pages back!


While R rotundifolia can insistently remain green (I didn’t actually believe this until Mark Evans couldn’t get his to show pinks) I think your variants are pretty insistently red


----------



## LondonDragon

alto said:


> I read that as changes still to come


Did not get hold of any more hardscape so this will have to do for now  just need to get this started and take it from there lol missus getting fed up of an empty tank in the living room lol


----------



## Ray

alto said:


> While R rotundifolia can insistently remain green (I didn’t actually believe this until Mark Evans couldn’t get his to show pinks) I think your variants are pretty insistently red


You remember this yet only joined UKAPS in 2014? 🤔


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Ray said:


> You remember this yet only joined UKAPS in 2014?


You don't have to be a member to read the posts. I lurked here for quite a while before I joined (in 2008).

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You don't have to be a member to read the posts. I lurked here for quite a while before I joined (in 2008).
> 
> cheers Darrel


Some people are still lurking since 2007!! haha


----------



## Ray

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You don't have to be a member to read the posts. I lurked here for quite a while before I joined (in 2008).
> 
> cheers Darrel



I think you guys are better at this than me - I only lurked for a few months and then had to join to ask why my Java fern was yellow! @alto - you made me LOL at the memory of Mr. Evans killing it with his tanks but bizarrely unable to turn his rotala red!


----------



## alto

Ray said:


> You remember this yet only joined UKAPS in 2014? 🤔


Well to give some context I was an APD lurker 

And saw Vectrapoint in a few iterations (this was the site created to support Takashi Amano,  ADA and first English versions of ADA’s Aquajournal )


----------

